# Ваша красота настолько ...



## Благо

Привет всем!

Это выражение верно? (and while we're at it is the previous question ambiguous? I.e. could it mean both if it is grammatically correct and if it is true?)

Ваша/твоя красота настолько интенсивна, это больно глаза

(And - quick, before the moderators see it  - would it mean: "my eyes" or "(everybody's eyes)? Would modifying it to "моя глаза" and "всего глаза" eliminate the ambiguity, if there's any in the first place?)

Как всегда, спасибо   заранее


----------



## Natalisha

I think you mean 'Ваша красота настолько ослепительна, что аж глазам больно".


----------



## Благо

Natalisha said:


> I think you mean 'Ваша красота настолько ослепительна, что аж глазам больно".



Ahem, you mean that's not what I wrote? I need to replace this broken keyboard ASAP 

Yes, of course, much appreciated (I guess this goes to prove that if you want to compliment a woman, you need to ask a woman ).

Is "аж" an intensifying particle, kind of like "же", or does it have actual meaning (I cannot find it in the dictionary).


----------



## Natalisha

Благо said:


> Ahem, you mean that's not what I wrote? I need to replace this broken keyboard ASAP


'Это больно глаза' is not correct. You should have said 'что глазам больно / что больно глазам'



> Is "аж" an intensifying particle, kind of like "же", or does it have actual meaning (I cannot find it in the dictionary).


 Yes, it is used as an intensifier.
http://feb-web.ru/feb/mas/mas-abc/01/ma102629.htm


----------



## gvozd

Natalisha said:


> 'Ваша красота настолько ослепительна, что аж глазам больно".



This sounds ironic. Moreover, sarcastic. Благо, if you don't want such effect, remove the particle аж. I would suggest

Ваша красота настолько ослепительна, что больно глазам. All the same, it's a bit ironic phrase, I presume.


----------



## Благо

Natalisha said:


> 'Это больно глаза' is not correct. You should have said 'что глазам больно / что больно глазам'
> 
> 
> Yes, it is used as an intensifier.
> http://feb-web.ru/feb/mas/mas-abc/01/ma102629.htm



Aghhh, dative, not accusative, ok, noted.

Many thanks for the dictionary link - bookmarked!


----------



## Natalisha

gvozd said:


> This sounds ironic. Moreover, sarcastic. Благо, if you don't want such effect, remove the particle аж. I would suggest
> 
> Ваша красота настолько ослепительна, что больно глазам. All the same, it's a bit ironic phrase, I presume.


You're absolutely right, gvozd! I should have asked Благо first what exactly he wanted to say.


----------



## Natalisha

Благо said:


> Yes, of course, much appreciated (I guess this goes to prove that if you want to compliment a woman, you need to ask a woman )


If you want to compliment a woman just say "Ваша красота ослепительна".


----------



## Maroseika

Благо said:


> Is "аж" an intensifying particle, kind of like "же", or does it have actual meaning.


Not exactly intensifier, I'd rather call it a style switch - from neutral to colloquial or ironic. Etymologically аж < а же = так что. Particle же here is quite neutral (like in Я же (= а я), в свою очередь, хочу вам пожелать...).


----------



## Благо

gvozd said:


> This sounds ironic. Moreover, sarcastic. Благо, if you don't want such effect, remove the particle аж. I would suggest
> 
> Ваша красота настолько ослепительна, что больно глазам. All the same, it's a bit ironic phrase, I presume.



Thanks for chiming in, Gvozd. Well, I guess it would sound ironic if you said it, if I say it sounds like broken Russian at best  - and probably what comes through anyway is completely different; it wouldn't be the first time I say "картошка" when I mean "красотка" 

But if you mean "ironic" in a funny way, as a gross exaggeration intended to bring a smile, yes, a bit, but not in a sarcastic way - i.e. not meaning the opposite or mocking the person.  Kind of like the following (this is not mine): "Ты так прекрасна, что я готов жениться на твоем брате, лишь бы стать членом твоей семьи". Then again, I guess sense of humor doesn't translate all that well across cultures - and even less so when the rest of your speech is not coherent enough to make it clear that _now _you're kidding.


----------



## Благо

Maroseika said:


> Not exactly intensifier, I'd rather call it a style switch - from neutral to colloquial or ironic. Etymologically аж < а же = так что. Particle же here is quite neutral (like in Я же (= а я), в свою очередь, хочу вам пожелать...).



Understood, Maroseika, thanks.


----------



## morzh

Natalisha said:


> 'Это больно глаза' is not correct. You should have said 'что глазам больно / что больно глазам'



Interesting:

In colloquial / folk Russian, when used with "больно", the body part that hurts often (not always) used in Nominative.

"Мама! Глаза больно!"
"Ай! Ухо больно!"

Ну и, классика, в исполнении Руслановой:

"Ой, Коля, *грудь больно*. Любила - довольно!"

PS. I am not suggesting this usage as regular one, but it has its place. Although Blago clearly stumbled upon it unintentionally.


----------



## Благо

morzh said:


> Interesting:
> 
> PS. I am not suggesting this usage as regular one, but it has its place. Although Blago clearly stumbled upon it unintentionally.



Oh, come on, what are you talking about? You think I'm not familiar with the different registers in Russian? With the cultured use of the genitive instead of the nominative, etc.?

I'm just trying to dumb myself down not to be too "ослепительно" and intimidate potential dates. Jeeezzz....


----------



## morzh

Благо said:


> Oh, come on, what are you talking about? You think I'm not familiar with the different registers in Russian? With the cultured use of the genitive instead of the nominative, etc.?
> 
> I'm just trying to dumb myself down not to be too "ослепительно" and intimidate potential dates. Jeeezzz....




Don't worry. Just you being Spanish will render your Russian date speechless for the better part of the date.


----------



## Благо

morzh said:


> don't worry. Just you being spanish will render your russian date speechless for the better part of the date. :d



Мне не везёт с русскими женщинами/девушками 

:d:d:d


----------



## morzh

This is because you are trying to speak perfect Russian. You have to start using those "low spoken" forms. 
You have to say something like "Se me cae la baba" in Russian.


----------



## Благо

morzh said:


> This is because you are trying to speak perfect Russian. You have to start using those "low spoken" forms.
> You have to say something like "Se me cae la baba" in Russian.



OK, pray tell, don't leave me hanging 

PS: You're sure you don't speak Spanish?


----------



## morzh

Благо said:


> OK, pray tell, don't leave me hanging
> 
> PS: You're sure you don't speak Spanish?



In private mail, it is becoming an off-topic.
Yeah, I'm sure.


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> Interesting:
> 
> In colloquial / folk Russian, when used with "больно", the body part that hurts often (not always) used in Nominative.
> 
> "Мама! Глаза больно!"
> "Ай! Ухо больно!"


Morzh, I was commenting on this sentence.


Благо said:


> Ваша/твоя красота настолько интенсивна, это больно глаза


----------



## morzh

I understand, I just wanted to show that by itself similar expression exists. The sentence, of course, was incorrect.


----------

